

Google Releases PowerMeter API to Developers - wmblaettler
http://www.fastcompany.com/1570301/google-releases-powermeter-api-to-developers

======
morisy
Creative companies will be able to get a lot of mileage out of this in the
future, but I think the early wins will be in the business and enterprise
space. I've talked to companies that are getting a lot of traction, for
example, by helping businesses automatically power down IP phone systems at
night. Developing an analytics system for power consumption could save
business real money while helping the environment to boot.

Now _that's_ the power of green.

